# Iluminación para lugares remotos Plantalampara



## yosimiro (Nov 28, 2015)

Este es un logro, del cual todavía no se tiene la real dimensión.


----------



## matlok33 (Dic 1, 2015)

UH!
Esto si realmente funciona, es fantastico!
Alguna idea de como se hace?


----------



## chclau (Dic 1, 2015)

mmmm

No se, no me cierra esta noticia.

Una lampara equivalente a 50W incandescente es, digamos, unos 5-6W LED. Digamos que las baterias se cargan durante el doble del tiempo que se descargan, o sea que necesito una potencia de carga de 3W. Los procesos secundarios de la fotosintesis de una plantita generan una energia aprovechable de 3Wh?

No me suena.


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 1, 2015)

chclau dijo:


> mmmm
> 
> No se, no me cierra esta noticia.
> 
> ...




Por lo que se vé, en imagen, es bastante menos que eso(50W incandescente).

Sospecho que menos de la mitad.

Entonces el cálculo debiera hacerse a partir de eso.

Sin embargo, no me parece que pierda mérito, aún con esos valores.


----------



## matlok33 (Dic 1, 2015)

A mi me da la impresion de que tiene una luminosidad equivalente a la de un led de unos 2 o 3 W, con un buen reflector, suficiente para un trabajo manual o lectura.
Sin embargo, una sola plantita minuscula puede generar esa energia?
Si asi fuera: Como?


----------



## chclau (Dic 2, 2015)

yosimiro dijo:


> Por lo que se vé, en imagen, es bastante menos que eso(50W incandescente).
> 
> Sospecho que menos de la mitad.
> 
> ...



Busque un poco por la Internet, una universidad holandesa dice que hoy por hoy puede generar aproximadamente 0.4W por metro cuadrado de vegetacion y que piensan que en el futuro se conseguira bastante mas... pero igual me parece que con una sola planta no se podria producir energia de la magnitud que muestran en el video.

http://www.gizmag.com/plant-microbial-fuel-cell/25163/

De todos modos, el tema es re-interesante y nunca antes habia oido que se hablara de eso.

En esta empresa te venden kits para probar en tu casa, pero son bastante caritos:

http://plant-e.com/products/products-for-sale/DIY at home.html


----------



## Scooter (Dic 2, 2015)

Honestamente a mi el vídeo me pareció un cuento chino. Eso si, de conseguirse sería fantástico. A un poblado de la selva no le costaría encontrar un par de hectáreas para emplear.


----------



## chclau (Dic 2, 2015)

El problema con el video es que esta presentado de forma muy superficial. Cuando lei otras fuentes todo resulto mas creible.

De todos modos por lo que lei los electrodos esos para producir, digamos, 1W por metro cuadrado son bastante caros. Los paneles solares producen bastante mas y hoy por hoy son mucho mas baratos.

Al parecer la ventaja de los electrodos es que son mucho mas durables, y claro, no hay que andar cableando desde el panel arriba del techo hasta la lamparita en el escritorio, que en nuestras casas sera obvio pero en una choza en la selva no lo es.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 2, 2015)

Por eso, aunque genere una pobre cantidad de energía, para iluminar un poco puede valer, allí hay terreno de sobra pero puede que hayan sombras y muchos días nublados y un panel solar no sea tan eficiente.
La idoneidad de la solución depende de cada caso concreto.


----------



## jreyes (Dic 2, 2015)

Honestamente me habría gustado leer más respuesta con luxómetro en mano. Con 10 LEDs de 60mW cada uno se puede hacer bastante en zonas donde no hay fuentes lumínicas.


Saludos.


----------



## analogico (Dic 2, 2015)

un invento antiguo
hace años  que se sabia
ahora ni en el video ni en la pagina dice de que material son los electrodos
ya que esa era la parte mas cara de todo


asi que  por mientras es un cuento chino


----------



## tavogus (Dic 29, 2015)

Muy lnteresante. Alguno de ustedes ya supo. Como estan hechos los electrodos? He andado investigando y con muy pocos resultados. Sobre como hacer los electrodos.  Saludos?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 29, 2015)

http://cienciadesofa.com/2013/08/respuestas-xx-iluminar-una-ciudad-con-anguilas-electricas.html





tavogus dijo:


> Muy lnteresante. Alguno de ustedes ya supo. Como estan hechos los electrodos? He andado investigando y con muy pocos resultados. Sobre como hacer los electrodos.  Saludos?



y no tendrá que ver el tipo de planta


----------



## tavogus (Ene 4, 2016)

1.Suelo 
El primer punto de estudió fue el suelo, puesto que es un factor preponderante, productor de energía en la simbiosis con la planta. Se consideró los siguientes parámetros: Medición de PH, temperatura, humedad, temperatura ambiente, temperatura de suelo, valores eléctricos (voltaje y amperaje generado en las muestras a tomar) 
2. Agua 
Al no tener información previa de la calidad del agua en la zona, el punto de partida fue recabar información relevante, como la carencia que tienen de la misma y los espacios comunes que comparten con éste elemento. Luego, ubicar el punto principal de abastecimiento y tomar muestras de ella, ya que es un factor importante al humidificar el vegetal de la Plantalámpara, y de ésta manera saber si la calidad de riego afectará de manera ácida o alcalina la calidad del suelo. 
3. Planta 
La planta a elegir debía ser de especie corriente de la zona que cumpliera características como durabilidad, fácil reposición, tamaño manejable, que sea de sombra y tipo de raíz bulbar, rizoma o similar.


----------



## tavogus (Ene 5, 2016)

Chachau

 Ya sabes cómo se hacen los electrodos del video? O tienes alguna idea o información que puedas compartír para que pueda checarla? 
 agradeseria cualquier información gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 5, 2016)

hay que probar con el electrodo de grafito que traen las pilas comunes a ver si agarra ,
igual no me convence mucho
aquí un documento interesante


----------



## yosimiro (Ene 5, 2016)

Me parece que en uno de los enlaces, hablan de Platino, u otro metal precioso.

Deben tener, la patente en trámite, por eso no dan precisiones, o lamentaría decir, que me dejé llevar, porque es una *institución oficial*, y les creí demasiado.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 5, 2016)

yo  vi en una pagina que decían electrodos de grafito,
que son económicos ,si fueran de plata no tendría sentido 
,por el costo se podria tener celdas solares





yosimiro dijo:


> Me parece que en uno de los enlaces, hablan de Platino, u otro metal precioso.
> 
> Deben tener, la patente en trámite, por eso no dan precisiones, o lamentaría decir, que me dejé llevar, porque es una *institución oficial*, y les creí demasiado.


hay que desconfiar mas de propagandas y campañas
publicitarias de empresas que de instituciones publicas y oficiales ,sea del país que sea



aquí lo encontré ,un documento de la universidad de mexico ,los electrodos son de grafito

si se fijan las fechas se darán cuenta que las universidades publicas estudian/estudiaron en el año 2009/2008 en mexico y en españa 
y ahora el tema se revive por las propaganda de alguna empresa privada,que seguramente quiere atraer inversores,


----------



## analogico (Ene 5, 2016)

yosimiro dijo:


> Me parece que en uno de los enlaces, hablan de Platino, u otro metal precioso.
> 
> Deben tener, la patente en trámite, por eso no dan precisiones, o lamentaría decir, que me dejé llevar, porque es una *institución oficial*, y les creí demasiado.


no hay especificaciones del invento, solo una propaganda, si es una institucion cientifica
donde estan los papers? o alguna publicacion seria, no esa propaganda
ademas tampoco   son los primeros en desarrollar esta idea
se sabia asi como se sabia que el invento era tan caro que era poco practico


----------



## tavogus (Ene 5, 2016)

Bueno are una prueba con los electrodos de grafito y opino que también no tiene sentido si ya manejas metal precioso hay otras alternativas por el costo beneficio.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 5, 2016)

revisa el ultimo enlace que puse
esta mejor explicado y tiene fundamentos mas científicos


----------



## analogico (Ene 5, 2016)

catodos de grafito
y anodos de ferrocianuro


----------

